

Forget London and Paris: An Inside Look at Europe's Coolest Cities - danw
http://www.spiegel.de/international/europe/0,1518,502297,00.html

======
pg
So far Amsterdam seems the most hacker-compatible city I've visited in
continental Europe.

~~~
dood
Any chance you could expand on this a little?

------
kmt
I'm very interested in Europe. Can people from such cities please comment
about their city live, both in terms of lifestyle and hacker enviroment
(education, peers, industry, finacials, etc.)?

~~~
jsmcgd
I currently live in Edinburgh. Unfortunately I'm much too tired at the moment
to attempt an elevator pitch on its behalf but I will say that I think a
hacker would be very happy here. Hope that helps.

------
adnam
Hooray for Barcelona :-)

